# Cybergenics?



## bodebldr2000 (Oct 21, 2004)

Just wanted some feedback on what people think of Cybergenics. I was considering doing the 60 day routine but it aint cheap. Has anyone here gone through a Cybergenics kit? How was it? Did it work? I only know of one guy that used the 120 day transformation kit and he looked great but he said, "if you don't puke during your workout, your doing it wrong" Any tips on this kit or any of the like would be appreciated.


----------



## LAM (Oct 21, 2004)

my buddy actually redesigned the Cybergenics kit to the new program and supplment program. if you follow it you will get results.  remember that diet is 70% of this sport...

I used the originall Cybergenics kit back in 1986 and had great results with that went from around 8% bf down to 5.5%...


----------



## bbgonnabe (Nov 18, 2007)

*What's the latest on cybergenics?*

New formulations?  Anone tried it recently?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2007)

don't waste your $


----------



## Vieope (Dec 2, 2007)

_What is it? _


----------



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2007)

Vieope said:


> _What is it? _



Cybergenics Workout and Diet Total Bodybuilding System


----------

